# Baby hatching out of the egg !!



## guille24 (Aug 12, 2014)

Look what I found in the incubator today !! I can't wait for him/her to get out !


----------



## LLLReptile (Aug 12, 2014)

Awww, congratulations! Be sure to post pics when it finally emerges 

-Jen


----------



## guille24 (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you !  my very first I'm so excited !! I don't think I would be this excited if I was about to become a dad lol


----------



## Maro2Bear (Aug 12, 2014)

So cool! Thanks for taking and sharin pix.


----------



## guille24 (Aug 12, 2014)

I'll post more as soon as he gets out !


----------



## annastortoise (Aug 12, 2014)

Adorable baby!! Absolutely keep us posted! <3 


 I <3 Russians


----------



## kathyth (Aug 12, 2014)

I can't wait to see the baby.
Congrats!


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 12, 2014)

Well...ALLLRIGHTY GMAN ! ^5.....you be a poppa now!


----------



## guille24 (Aug 12, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> Well...ALLLRIGHTY GMAN ! ^5.....you be a poppa now!


Hahah finally ! I've been waiting for this moment my whole life ! Haha


----------



## lismar79 (Aug 12, 2014)

Yay!!!!!


----------



## turtlemanfla88 (Aug 12, 2014)

congrads on your first baby


----------



## guille24 (Aug 12, 2014)

turtlemanfla88 said:


> congrads on your first baby


Thank you


----------



## guille24 (Aug 13, 2014)

The baby is out !!


----------



## christinaland128 (Aug 13, 2014)

Aw can't wait to see his face!


----------



## guille24 (Aug 13, 2014)

christinaland128 said:


> Aw can't wait to see his face!


I can't wait to go home and take more pics!!


----------



## tortadise (Aug 13, 2014)

Cool.


----------



## Tom (Aug 13, 2014)

Congratulations. I think we all remember our first, but it is still amazing every time. So happy for you.


----------



## guille24 (Aug 13, 2014)

Tom said:


> Congratulations. I think we all remember our first, but it is still amazing every time. So happy for you.


Thank you !


----------



## guille24 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Carol S (Aug 13, 2014)

Congratulations! So cute. I just love Russian hatchlings.


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 13, 2014)

Wa ~La ! ......Hello World !.....


----------



## guille24 (Aug 13, 2014)

Carol S said:


> Congratulations! So cute. I just love Russian hatchlings.


Thank you !


----------



## Michael Twohy (Aug 13, 2014)

Congrats! He is a cute tortoise


----------



## guille24 (Aug 13, 2014)

mike t said:


> Congrats! He is a cute tortoise


Thank you !


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Aug 13, 2014)

OMG!! Congratulations! So happy he hatched for you! He is so cute!! Did just one hatch? Is the one who had that crack still inside the egg?


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Aug 13, 2014)

I want him!!


----------



## lismar79 (Aug 13, 2014)

Cute overload


----------



## guille24 (Aug 13, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> OMG!! Congratulations! So happy he hatched for you! He is so cute!! Did just one hatch? Is the one who had that crack still inside the egg?


 Thank you !!! Yes that's the one that hatched !  I'm so happy it did, it took him 70 days to do it !


----------



## guille24 (Aug 13, 2014)

tortoisetime565 said:


> I want him!!


My mom asked what was I going to do with it and I said MOM ! Is the first one the first one is always special I'm going to keep him and she just roll her eyes and walked away lol I'm so glad they let me keep my torts in the house haha


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Aug 13, 2014)

guille24 said:


> My mom asked what was I going to do with it and I said MOM ! Is the first one the first one is always special I'm going to keep him and she just roll her eyes and walked away lol I'm so glad they let me keep my torts in the house haha


Lol. How many do you have? I keep my inside in the winter lol.


----------



## guille24 (Aug 13, 2014)

tortoisetime565 said:


> Lol. How many do you have? I keep my inside in the winter lol.


There were 3 in the incubator , one hatched yesterday and one went bad , there is one more still cooking .


----------



## guille24 (Aug 13, 2014)

guille24 said:


> There were 3 in the incubator , one hatched yesterday and one went bad , there is one more still cooking .


I have 3 Russians , 2 females and one male , and I also have to red foots


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Aug 13, 2014)

guille24 said:


> There were 3 in the incubator , one hatched yesterday and one went bad , there is one more still cooking .





guille24 said:


> I have 3 Russians , 2 females and one male , and I also have to red foots


Wow... I have 5 sulcatas, 3 redfoots! 
They all get to have separate winter quarters... So we are building tables in the living room... IMA get yelled at.... Lol


----------



## guille24 (Aug 13, 2014)

tortoisetime565 said:


> Wow... I have 5 sulcatas, 3 redfoots!
> They all get to have separate winter quarters... So we are building tables in the living room... IMA get yelled at.... Lol


Lol ! I can totally relate to you ! Hahah I keep all my Russians separated and the red foots I have to separate them sometimes too so I have 5 enclosures , I'm planing on making something better for them in the basement , the living room and any other place in the house is off limits lol I can have whatever I want in the basement and my room but nowhere else . 
Winters in Wisconsin are really rough and bad ! And pretty much the weather is crazy over here , I have to have the enclosures ready most of the time just in case haha


----------



## guille24 (Aug 13, 2014)

I wish I had the rum for some sulcatas !


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Aug 13, 2014)

guille24 said:


> Lol ! I can totally relate to you ! Hahah I keep all my Russians separated and the red foots I have to separate them sometimes too so I have 5 enclosures , I'm planing on making something better for them in the basement , the living room and any other place in the house is off limits lol I can have whatever I want in the basement and my room but nowhere else .
> Winters in Wisconsin are really rough and bad ! And pretty much the weather is crazy over here , I have to have the enclosures ready most of the time just in case haha





guille24 said:


> I wish I had the rum for some sulcatas !


All my Sully's are Jeuvs still. I plan on making new enclosures for this winter. Me and my brother live in a apartment space built onto the house so I'm going to have the cages in that living room. For him to see... He's gonna be so mad... But oh well..


----------



## guille24 (Aug 13, 2014)

Lol ! As long as the tortoises are happy nothing else matters , my father used to get mad Everytime I brought a new tortoise with me now he doesn't care anymore we been having this problem since I was little I think he just got over it . 
Now he even likes tortoises he feeds mine and he really likes my redfoots .


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Aug 13, 2014)

guille24 said:


> Lol ! As long as the tortoises are happy nothing else matters , my father used to get mad Everytime I brought a new tortoise with me now he doesn't care anymore we been having this problem since I was little I think he just got over it .
> Now he even likes tortoises he feeds mine and he really likes my redfoots .


Hahaha. My dad hates it when we bring new pets in... He did the same and got used to it. And he feeds them for us when we are lazy. Haha haha!


----------



## guille24 (Aug 13, 2014)

tortoisetime565 said:


> Hahaha. My dad hates it when we bring new pets in... He did the same and got used to it. And he feeds them for us when we are lazy. Haha haha!


Lol I don't tell my parents anything when I get a new pet I let them find out by them selfs hahaha


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Aug 13, 2014)

guille24 said:


> Lol I don't tell my parents anything when I get a new pet I let them find out by them selfs hahaha


My mom is all for it! She loves animals. Lol. I post them all on my Instagram and if you scroll it it looks like a zoo. Lol


----------



## Rob.harmon (Aug 13, 2014)

guille24 said:


> Lol I don't tell my parents anything when I get a new pet I let them find out by them selfs hahaha


Same! My brother doesn't know about my tarantula......


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Aug 13, 2014)

guille24 said:


> Thank you !!! Yes that's the one that hatched !  I'm so happy it did, it took him 70 days to do it !


Wow, good thing you waited a little longer!! Anything from the other egg?


----------



## RussianRoulette (Aug 14, 2014)

Congrats on your first! It's adorable, fingers crossed for the other egg.

I have the exact same thing with my parents at the moment they're unaware I have a sulcata, guess it won't go unnoticed for long! Haha


----------



## guille24 (Aug 14, 2014)

tortoisetime565 said:


> My mom is all for it! She loves animals. Lol. I post them all on my Instagram and if you scroll it it looks like a zoo. Lol


Hahah that's amazing ! Animals are awesome .


----------



## guille24 (Aug 14, 2014)

Rob.harmon said:


> Same! My brother doesn't know about my tarantula......


You have a tarantula ! Sooo Cool ! I've always wanted one !


----------



## guille24 (Aug 14, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Wow, good thing you waited a little longer!! Anything from the other egg?


I think the other egg is going to take longer to hatch (if it hatch ) become is on the cool end of the incubator , hopefully one or two more weeks


----------



## guille24 (Aug 14, 2014)

RussianRoulette said:


> Congrats on your first! It's adorable, fingers crossed for the other egg.
> 
> I have the exact same thing with my parents at the moment they're unaware I have a sulcata, guess it won't go unnoticed for long! Haha


Hahahaha lol they are going to find out sooner or later hahaha how big Is your sulcata ?


----------



## RussianRoulette (Aug 14, 2014)

guille24 said:


> Hahahaha lol they are going to find out sooner or later hahaha how big Is your sulcata ?



Only 3" at the moment and I'm moving out in October so they might not find out, either way they'll be fine with it because they love animals.


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Aug 14, 2014)

guille24 said:


> Hahah that's amazing ! Animals are awesome .


We have a bunny that roam her school class rooms. Its awesome!


----------



## guille24 (Aug 14, 2014)

RussianRoulette said:


> Only 3" at the moment and I'm moving out in October so they might not find out, either way they'll be fine with it because they love animals.


 I would just tell them about it , you are moving out in just one more month .


----------



## guille24 (Aug 14, 2014)

More pics of the baby ! First time soaking


ATTACH]


----------



## guille24 (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Moozillion (Aug 17, 2014)

Oh, so CUTE!!!!


----------



## guille24 (Aug 17, 2014)

Moozillion said:


> Oh, so CUTE!!!!


Thank you


----------



## Mundoexotico (Aug 30, 2014)

congrats!!


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 30, 2014)

Sweeeeetttt! ....


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 31, 2014)

I just love how round RTs are! So precious. Congrats! 


May, Aussies, & Hermannis
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Maro2Bear (Aug 31, 2014)

So perfect really. Thanks for sharing your great experince with all of us.


----------



## guille24 (Aug 31, 2014)

Thank you guys  !


----------



## Vien Pelayo (Sep 10, 2014)

hi Everyone - I'm from the Philippines and is an avid fan or tortoises.. i was hoping if someone can help me get a Sulcata/Redfoot or 2 to avoid lonelyness.


----------

